
Why osx sucks and you should use ubuntu instead - mainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2014/09/why-osx-sucks-and-you-should-use-ubuntu.html
======
icedchai
OSX has an official "package manager" already: it's called the App Store.

~~~
dottrap
And to really drive the problem home, distributing binary packages for Linux
is a complete nightmare. Linus Torvalds just laid out a whole bunch of the
problems at DebConf14.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PmHRSeA2c8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PmHRSeA2c8)

Go watch it. But some of the highlights:

\- .deb vs .rpm misses the whole point. The problem is application writers
just want to ship an application binary for "Linux", but it is a nightmare.

\- Except for the kernel which strives for ABI stability, everything else in
the Linux distros constantly break binary compatibility, including the most
important library, glibc.

\- Package maintainers are forced to use shared libraries for everything, even
packages that are unstable and not well used which means apps will break

\- You can't install packages under these systems as non-root

\- He ships binaries for his SCUBA diving app for Windows and OS X. He only
ships source for Linux. That's sad.

As somebody who has to ship binaries for multiple platforms, including Linux,
I agree it is sad, and I often have to do the rough equivalent of static
linking. (I dynamically link and ship copies of the libraries.) This also
allows my users to install without root access. But whenever I'm asked to look
at using a native packager, I made to cry trying to figure out all the
idiosyncrasies of each packaging system, and then all the variations between
each distro release. (Fedora vs Debian vs Ubuntu, and 12.04 LTS is different
than 13.10 and 14.04.)

As far as Apple development tools go. Heard of clang and llvm? A lot of Linux
users have.

~~~
icedchai
I've seen that video and definitely agree.

Users just want their app to work. Static linking or bundling dependencies
inside the .app bundle (really just a directory) like OS X does is a fine
solution in today's world of multi TB drives.

